
Which games do you most want a VR version of? - honick88
F.e. I would like to play Metal Gear Solid series in Virtual Reality
======
d-crane
Alien: Isolation (for which I believe a short, non-publicly-available VR was
made) would be an amazing and colossally scary VR experience. The immersion is
already incredible just playing on the TV; I can't imagine the tension of
trying to hide from the xenomorph only to have that barbed tail shoot through
your chest unexpectedly.

